# FS VERY VERY nice 66 Violet DEluxe 3 speed Stingray



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Nov 21, 2011)

This bike has not been detailed and is sooo nice. COmes with NOS Schwinn ww's Deep Tufted Saddle Next to no Scratches! Ready to be a focal point to any collection! $1400 shipped. Or Trade for prewar schwinn stuff.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Nov 21, 2011)

*More pics*

Way rarer then a Krate!


----------



## vastingray (Nov 21, 2011)

*wow*

sweet bike


----------



## WiscoMike (Nov 25, 2011)

Very nice bike, I wish I had more moneys


----------



## Sambikeman (Dec 11, 2011)

*S/R*

....................... That would be nice under the tree .....................


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Dec 17, 2011)

*Really a nice bike!*

I may get around to detailing it out. Open for trades... i like the old rusty stuff... i would rather trade for a bike you dont have a ton into then rob your bank.


----------

